# Selenocosmia Crassipes



## stoney (Jan 19, 2018)

Just purchased a Selenocosmia Crassipes (Australian Whistling tarantula), done a bit of research on them. There was one available at a local pet store and I just had to have it. I know they are an Old World species. Anyone on here own one? Just would like to get some more info on the care for them. Many thanks


----------



## basin79 (Jan 19, 2018)

stoney said:


> Just purchased a Selenocosmia Crassipes (Australian Whistling tarantula), done a bit of research on them. There was one available at a local pet store and I just had to have it. I know they are an Old World species. Anyone on here own one? Just would like to get some more info on the care for them. Many thanks


Used to own one. Beautiful T's. Deep dry-ish sub is how I had my lass. They burrow and web up. Got her has a sling. Another tarantula I MASSIVELY regret selling years ago.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## stoney (Jan 19, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Used to own one. Beautiful T's. Deep dry-ish sub is how I had my lass. They burrow and web up. Got her has a sling. Another tarantula I MASSIVELY regret selling years ago.


Thanks for the info! Great pictures ) The one I have is around about an inch long so very young. I’ve read how quick these ones grow which is nice to know. How long did it take for yours to reach maturity?


----------



## basin79 (Jan 19, 2018)

stoney said:


> Thanks for the info! Great pictures ) The one I have is around about an inch long so very young. I’ve read how quick these ones grow which is nice to know. How long did it take for yours to reach maturity?


To be honest I think not sure. It was quite a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Jan 19, 2018)

I watched a few videos on this T and. . . holy mamma. . . they are *FAST! 
*





Credit to @Tomoran

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## stoney (Jan 20, 2018)

MrButton said:


> I watched a few videos on this T and. . . holy mamma. . . they are *FAST!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this one as well! They look a handful but I love a challenge


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 21, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Used to own one. Beautiful T's. Deep dry-ish sub is how I had my lass. They burrow and web up. Got her has a sling. Another tarantula I MASSIVELY regret selling years ago.


I was under the impression that they had to be kept on moist substrate, is that true or are they just an adaptable species?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 22, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I was under the impression that they had to be kept on moist substrate, is that true or are they just an adaptable species?


I kept mine on dryish sub. Not bone dry. I'd overfill the water dish.

I'm not necessarily typing that's the correct way to keep them but that's what I did.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stoney (Jan 24, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I was under the impression that they had to be kept on moist substrate, is that true or are they just an adaptable species?


My enclosure is dry one end and moist at the other. I have some sphagnum moss for moisture and humidity and it seems to be working just fine  I managed to get a picture last night! Such a cool T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stoney (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tusly69 (Jul 29, 2018)

Here is my Phlogius crassepies blue leg PQ113. She has moulted once since I have got her in last 3 months. She can be little quick, I'll update photo as she get bigger and when matures. I hope to find her lovely stud when she ready.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Murray Ankrom (Oct 16, 2019)

basin79 said:


>


What a beautiful spider!!! Is that a Selenenocosmia crassipes as well?


----------



## basin79 (Oct 17, 2019)

Murray Ankrom said:


> What a beautiful spider!!! Is that a Selenenocosmia crassipes as well?


She was yes. Sadly she never seemed to get over that moult and didn't make it even though she ate. Not sure what went wrong. 

I do have a young juvenile now though.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Oct 19, 2019)

Keep them on cool damp substrate, they aren't quite tropical but they are not an arid zone species at all. I've lost a Phlogius Stents sling before on slightly dryer sub than I normally use but assumed would be fine.



Tusly69 said:


> View attachment 282357
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure pq113 is not a form of Crassipes and is a separate species, and currently unnamed with pq113 being a placeholder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## USNGunner (Oct 2, 2020)

DanBsTs said:


> I watched a few videos on this T and. . . holy mamma. . . they are *FAST! *


Dayum!  That is a quick beastie!


----------



## Ian14 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm looking at getting one in the New Year. The supplier i use has slings from the population of real monster crassipes.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 6, 2020)

Ian14 said:


> I'm looking at getting one in the New Year. The supplier i use has slings from the population of real monster crassipes.


If you want the truly largest in the genus, Phlogius sp. Nunn from the Rockhampton area are the largest and most thickset


----------



## Ian14 (Dec 6, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> If you want the truly largest in the genus, Phlogius sp. Nunn from the Rockhampton area are the largest and most thickset


The slings i have seen are from the Kuttabul population, known to feed on cane toads and seen to drag an adult rat to its burrow, apparently. That seems pretty impressive to me!


----------



## basin79 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ian14 said:


> The slings i have seen are from the Kuttabul population, known to feed on cane toads and seen to drag an adult rat to its burrow, apparently. That seems pretty impressive to me!


Amazing no matter what Ian. My lass is growing nicely. Made herself a smart burrow and is out and about most nights.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 6, 2020)

I kept mine moist sub when they were slings, somewhat less moist now that they are at 3 inches. Great feeding response, as slings they would take down B. lats their own size or even larger.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 6, 2020)

I kept mine moist sub when they were slings, somewhat less moist now that they are at 3 inches. Great feeding response, as slings they would take down B. lats their own size or even larger.

Sorry for the double post.


----------

